# TOMEI LSD For USDM Rearend/USDM rearend durability issues



## zombiesid1 (Dec 11, 2003)

I saw in TPR magazine(which, despite its cover tagline: "no girls no gimmicks just boost cams and civics" seems to be 240sx biased) this Tomei LSD that was made for the USDM housing! Has anybody tried it out? whats the difference with the JDM one? I'm a professional technician and I build rearends all the time, are the bearings different? I know the JDM center section has different axle flanges to accomodate the japanese dual rzeppa CV style axles, vs. the USDM tripod CV axles. But are the bearings different? I basically want to know if it's worth getting a JDM center section vs. just putting in the tomei diff. If it cooks in the future, I don't wanna be 2 months out on bearings or forced to go to bearings unlimited and pay them $$$ for stuff I could get at napa(hey, a bearing is a bearing is a bearing-who cares if it's from napa). Also, has anybody busted a CV joint on their rear axles? Maybe I'm going overkill with a JDM center section.

Hot rod mentality: If a little is good, a whole lot is better. 


:dumbass: Dan


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

the housings are the same. the Tomei LSD probably includes the output flanges that work with the USDM axles...that is the only real differenece. I have never seen anyone break a CV on an S13. i have seen one person shear off the axles...but that was a 500+ hp car doing a 7000rpm clutch dump on slicks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree with Enthalpy the USDM R200 rear diff. is very strong it just needs a good LSD like the Tomei to make it great... Until you get to 500+ hp on slicks thats when you have to worry about parts around the diff like clutches, axles, driveshafts, etc.

Troy


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The US R200 came with an open centre? The JDM diffs were R180 for open and R200 for LSD. The issue was it was bad to put an LSD centre in the R180 housing becasue of cooling issues. Im probably completely wrong though...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Joel said:


> The US R200 came with an open centre? The JDM diffs were R180 for open and R200 for LSD. The issue was it was bad to put an LSD centre in the R180 housing becasue of cooling issues. Im probably completely wrong though...


Yeah it is crazy that we got the R200 w/ the open diff. I think that Nissan was looking for a reliable beefy diff. to back up the KA, but they must have believed it was beyond the long term capacity of the R180. However Subarus in the US run R180s (except on the STi) w/ a factory viscous and they don't have any issues, then again they are dividing the power between the front and rear... 

Troy


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

the higher power WRX's do have diff problems. I'ts just that most WRX owners arent into making enough power to break them


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Enthalpy said:


> the higher power WRX's do have diff problems. I'ts just that most WRX owners arent into making enough power to break them


The 5 speed trans is the weak point in the Subaru drivetrain. I have rarely seen a problem with the rear R180 diff other than people running different diameter tires on the rear, no/low gear oil or making so much power that an axle breaks. We have lots of Subarus here in Colorado (highest per capita in the North America) and I know a few that are producing 450-500 WHP, the diff is not an issue.

By the way Subau uses many Nissan produced parts so they can't be all that bad.

Back to our previous posting already in progress...

Troy


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> The 5 speed trans is the weak point in the Subaru drivetrain. I have rarely seen a problem with the rear R180 diff other than people running different diameter tires on the rear, no/low gear oil or making so much power that an axle breaks. We have lots of Subarus here in Colorado (highest per capita in the North America) and I know a few that are producing 450-500 WHP, the diff is not an issue.
> 
> By the way Subau uses many Nissan produced parts so they can't be all that bad.
> 
> ...



Ok cool. One of my buddies locally has a WRX wiht a KAAZ gearset becasue he ate up the 5 spd. he said that after the gearset the rear diff was the next to go if you are into drags.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

KA24Tech said:


> Yeah it is crazy that we got the R200 w/ the open diff. I think that Nissan was looking for a reliable beefy diff. to back up the KA, but they must have believed it was beyond the long term capacity of the R180. However Subarus in the US run R180s (except on the STi) w/ a factory viscous and they don't have any issues, then again they are dividing the power between the front and rear...
> 
> Troy


Suprisingly the old school IMSA GTO 280ZX's had nearly 1000 hp and they ran through R200 diffs with Nismo LSD's with no problems. The only consession was a diff oil cooler and pump. Some 300ZXTT guys run the NA R200 so they can have more choices in gear ratios than the poorly aftermarket support but stronger R230. The Skyline GTR has a R200 rear diff as well and some of those put out over 1000 hp and you don't hear about diff problems in those.

Mike

Mike


----------

